# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Tunizi: Krizë, Presidenti arratiset nga vendi

## the admiral

Pas nente diteve revolte, shkatrrime dhe vdekje, presidenti Ben Ali ka braktisur vendin. 
Pasi plani i tij per te shkuar ne France per te kerkuar strehim politik nuk u pranua nga presidenti francez, eshte bere e ditur se ai ndodhet ne Arabi Saudite.
Mijera protestues, ditet e fundit dolen neper rruge per te kerkuar derheqjen e presidentit, i cili kishte 23 vite ne pushtet. 
Perleshjet e tyre me forcat e policise shkaktuan vdekjen e 13 personave.
Aktualisht, kryeministri ka marre vendin e presidentit.
Trazirat filluan per shkak te pakenaqesise se popullit te cilet po perballoheshin me cmime e larta te ushqimeve dhe rritje te papunesise.

----------


## niku-nyc

Sic u tha Clinton liderve Arabe qe "_Do të përballen me trazirat në rritje, ekstremizmit dhe madje edhe rebelim nëse ata shpejt marin seriozisht mbarimin e rezervave të naftës dhe të ujit dhe të miratojnë reformën e vërtetë ekonomike dhe politike_"


Nejse, nje artikull nga revista_ Foreign Policy_ qe shpjegon fjalet e Hillary Clinton dhe pse kjo gje mund te ndodhi ne te gjitha vendet Arabe. 


*Anatomy of an Autocracy
*
_Tunisia's deposed president once swept to power with bold promises of reform. What went wrong?_ 


As the end of his reign quickly approached this week, Tunisia's President Zine el-Abidine Ben Ali attempted to conjure the spirit that buoyed his government in the months after he seized power more than 20 years ago. 

In a televised address to the country on Jan. 12, Ben Ali -- speaking in colloquial Arabic and in unusually humble tones -- pledged not to run for reelection when his current term ends in 2014 and to usher in a gentler phase of governance in the meantime.

The offer was far too little, far too late, as the reaction in the streets of Tunis made immediately clear. But it wasn't just Ben Ali's tone that recalled an earlier era: In fact, Ben Ali's fall from power has had a remarkable similarity to his original rise.

In 1987, Tunisia teetered on the brink of a civil war between the tottering authoritarian government of President Habib Bourguiba and a popular Islamist movement. Ben Ali, who served as both interior minister and prime minister under Bourguiba, removed the president on the grounds that age and senility rendered him incompetent to govern.

In the months that followed, Ben Ali was widely hailed as the country's savior -- the prescient leader who pulled the country back from the abyss. By thwarting chaos, Ben Ali had saved a struggling economy as well as the country's secular political order.

But Ben Ali was more than a savior. He was also, people believed at the time, a democrat. He said all the right things about the need for political competition, transparency, freedom of opinion and expression. He also spoke about individual liberties -- freedom of conscience, the right to hold and express contrary opinions, and human rights. Ben Ali didn't just sound like a democrat. He sounded like a liberal democrat.

It was the prospect of legislative elections in 1989 that really ended the honeymoon. Ben Ali was not willing to allow an Islamist party onto the field. Nor was he willing to accept electoral reforms that gave the secular opposition parties any meaningful chance of winning. In fact, the electoral code became one of Ben Ali's handiest tools. On several occasions, and with much fanfare, Ben Ali announced "reforms" in the code. In reality, all of these measures were designed to limit opposition gains and prevent the parties from forming an effective alliance.

Some, perhaps even the president himself, might say that Ben Ali honestly intended to be the leader he appeared to be in his first year and a half and that he was forced to step back because of the need to make difficult economic reforms and fend off an Islamist movement at a time when the raging civil war in neighboring Algeria offered a grim reminder about the dangers of Islamist political influence.

But the results were undeniably ugly. Moroccans frequently refer to the 1960s through the 1980s as the "years of lead" -- a time of intense repression against the political opposition. The 1990s became Tunisia's decade of lead. The Islamists believed they had done everything required to satisfy the law and become a legal party. Ben Ali's refusal to admit them into the political game ignited a fierce and bloody conflict with the government. When push came to shove, Ben Ali pushed back -- hard. More than 10,000 Islamists and other opponents went to Ben Ali's prisons in the 1990s. As happens with many embattled regimes, Ben Ali's government developed a sense of paranoia. Any bit of criticism was considered aiding and abetting the Islamists. The government went after anyone who dared to complain.

Some of its tools of repression were bland and bureaucratic. Ben Ali never severed the umbilical cord linking the ruling party to the institutions of the state. His Democratic Constitutional Rally (RCD) was the state, and the state served Ben Ali. As a result, all manner of rules, regulations, and procedures became political weapons that officials wielded to enforce loyalty. A newspaper might not be able to get paper or might see its issues confiscated off the streets because of a story that stepped beyond the state's ambiguous red lines. A businessman might not get a license because he failed to demonstrate sufficient commitment to the president.

Other tools were more blunt. The police force, uniformed and plainclothes, became the regime's praetorian guard, operating directly under the control of the president and Interior Ministry. There is more than a little irony in the fact that the government recruited heavily for the security forces in the same disenfranchised regions that generated the wave of protest that broke in mid-December. The military, on the other hand, remained very professional but relatively weak -- a fact that will no doubt affect Tunisia's future political development.  Once it became clear in the mid-1990s that the government had forced the Islamists out of the country or so far underground that they could not organize any meaningful opposition, Tunisians began to lose their patience with Ben Ali's authoritarianism. Human rights activists and dissident journalists began to complain more loudly, and the government cracked down even harder. Stories about beatings by plainclothes agents, arbitrary arrests, and torture mounted.

So why revolt now and not a decade ago? The media coverage of the last month has emphasized frustrations over unemployment and prices. However, it is easy to forget that for most of Ben Ali's rule, Tunisia's economy grew at a respectable rate. Tunisia has a larger middle class and a higher standard of living than any of its neighbors. As long as you stayed out of politics, Ben Ali's government left you alone and allowed you to make some money, buy a nice house or apartment, and live a better life than your parents lived.

More recently, however, the Europe-dependent Tunisian economy was experiencing global-recession-related contraction -- which hit university degree-holders of the sort that took to the streets against Ben Ali particularly hard.

Then there is social media. When the definitive history of this era gets written, Facebook will get its own chapter. Activists used Facebook to organize on the one space that the regime couldn't control -- cyberspace.

Not long ago, police firing on protesters or funeral marchers in out-of-the-way towns like Tala or Kasserine would have remained a bit of local lore, something to whisper about. Not now. Facebook brought the events in Tala to Tunis and helped build coalitions that the government could not break.

Tunisia now enters a truly novel stage. Prime Minister Mohamed Ghannouchi has become the transitional president, with orders to organize new legislative and presidential elections in six months. But that only delays the inevitable questions. Tunisia's opposition parties are small organizations with narrow support bases, no experience in government, and no experience working in a meaningful coalition. Moreover, they didn't play a particularly important role in organizing the protests that have presented them with this new opportunity. Can any of them, singly or together, convince Tunisians that they have the ability to cope with the country's pressing problems and build a democracy? 

And what about the presidency? Ghannouchi has the virtue of experience, but his long service with Ben Ali will be a real handicap if he wants the job for a longer term. Other possible candidates have the virtue of principled opposition to Ben Ali, but they have been in exile or lack the bases of support in the country and its administration to easily assume such a critical post.

This transition is vital for Tunisia, and not just in the short and medium terms. Tunisia has never experienced a transition in power at the ballot box. It must develop the institutions to do so, and it must establish meaningful limitations on presidential authority. There are only so many times this country can revisit 1987.


http://www.foreignpolicy.com/article...racy?page=full




(Imagjinoe sikur nafta ku kishte mbaruar dje, keta do vdisnin edhe me shpejt sesa zoqt qe ran nga qielli).

----------


## amra27

Imagjinoe sikur nafta ku kishte mbaruar dje, keta do vdisnin edhe me shpejt sesa zoqt qe ran nga qielli).
__________________
Me pare do kishin vdekur ne te evropes  nga mbarimi i naftes, imagjino vetem levizja e makinave si do kishte bllokuar, e lere me industrine e rende dhe deget tjera qe jete e kane naften?????

----------


## SKRAPARI

tunizia duhet te cliroje bregdetin turistik nga pronaret franceze
te gjithe arabet jane te shitur tek rusia dhe tek franca
le te vriten te gjithe se jane fare e keqe

----------


## amra27

Mos kini dert se tani do i mare amerikani nga ruset dhe francezet, keu nuk kane faj arabet ,por kane faj keta qe i clirojne dhe pastaj i plackisin dhe i vjedhin.
Po ti skrapar e njifke mire kete pune te tunizis,mos valle punon andej nga bregdeti tunizjan apo aeroportet tunizjane

----------


## the admiral

> Imagjinoe sikur nafta ku kishte mbaruar dje, keta do vdisnin edhe me shpejt sesa zoqt qe ran nga qielli).
> __________________
> Me pare do kishin vdekur ne te evropes  nga mbarimi i naftes, imagjino vetem levizja e makinave si do kishte bllokuar, e lere me industrine e rende dhe deget tjera qe jete e kane naften?????


po pse flet pa e njohur situaten? po flasim per tunizine.
ne tunizi nuk mbijetojne nga nafta.
atje eshte shume i rendesishem eksporti i ullinjve. tunizia eshte prodhuesi i katert ne bote dhe sipas eksperteve, pas disa vitesh do te jete i pari.
gjithashtu edhe turizmi luan nje rol shume te rendesishem. me duket se prodhon 20% te te ardhurave.
nuk vdes kush urie ne tunizi.

----------


## kleadoni

> Pas nente diteve revolte, shkatrrime dhe vdekje, presidenti Ben Ali ka braktisur vendin. 
> Pasi plani i tij per te shkuar ne France per te kerkuar strehim politik nuk u pranua nga presidenti francez, eshte bere e ditur se ai ndodhet ne Arabi Saudite.
> Mijera protestues, ditet e fundit dolen neper rruge per te kerkuar derheqjen e presidentit, i cili kishte 23 vite ne pushtet. 
> Perleshjet e tyre me forcat e policise shkaktuan vdekjen e 13 personave.
> Aktualisht, kryeministri ka marre vendin e presidentit.
> Trazirat filluan per shkak te pakenaqesise se popullit te cilet po perballoheshin me cmime e larta te ushqimeve dhe rritje te papunesise.


Nuk e njoh mire situaten e Tunizis por duke u bazuar ne keto qe ke shkruar, mendoj qe nuk eshte dicka e mire qe nje president te jete 23 vite ne krye te vendit. Nderrimet jane te nevojshme here pas here, ashtu sic nderrohen qeverite, guvernatoret etj, ashtu duhet te nderrohet dhe presidenti.

Inflacioni e papunesia ka prekur cdo shtet te botes e nuk e shoh si zgjidhje largimin e presidentit ne kete menyre.

----------


## the admiral

> Nuk e njoh mire situaten e Tunizis por duke u bazuar ne keto qe ke shkruar, mendoj qe nuk eshte dicka e mire qe nje president te jete 23 vite ne krye te vendit. Nderrimet jane te nevojshme here pas here, ashtu sic nderrohen qeverite, guvernatoret etj, ashtu duhet te nderrohet dhe presidenti.
> 
> Inflacioni e papunesia ka prekur cdo shtet te botes e nuk e shoh si zgjidhje largimin e presidentit ne kete menyre.


gjeja e cuditshme eshte se ai qendronte ne pushtet me vullnet te plote te popullit.
ne zgjedhjet e vitit 2009 ai ka marre 90% te votave. imagjinoje.
se cfare paska bere ky keto dy vitet e fundit per te lindur keto protesta masive, as nuk mund ta imagjinoj.

p.s.  ky eshte 74 vjec dhe duket si 54. me zi se berlusca. nuk e di a e ka nga natyra apo nga kirurgu.

----------


## landi45

te mire apo te keqinj arabet e rrezuan diktatorin sa qe gjalle....

ne presim kur te vdesin atehere behemi trima

----------


## kleadoni

> gjeja e cuditshme eshte se ai qendronte ne pushtet me vullnet te plote te popullit.
> *ne zgjedhjet e vitit 2009 ai ka marre 90% te votave*. imagjinoje.
> se cfare paska bere ky keto dy vitet e fundit per te lindur keto protesta masive, as nuk mund ta imagjinoj.
> 
> p.s.  ky eshte 74 vjec dhe duket si 54. me zi se berlusca. nuk e di a e ka nga natyra apo nga kirurgu.


wow, 90% te votave? tamam i bie te kete ndodh dicka ditet e fundit. Ne nje gazete shqiptare lexova qe ai e kishte pranuar qe gjendja ne vend ishte e rende dhe kishte premtuar qe do uleshin cmimet dhe qe nuk do kandidonte serish ne 2014.

E cuditshme...

----------


## the admiral

> te mire apo te keqinj arabet e rrezuan diktatorin sa qe gjalle....
> 
> ne presim kur te vdesin atehere behemi trima


po keto arabe e rizgjodhen vete para me pak se dy vitesh kete person, prandaj veshtire se mund ta quash diktator.




> wow, 90% te votave? tamam i bie te kete ndodh dicka ditet e fundit. Ne nje gazete shqiptare lexova qe ai e kishte pranuar qe gjendja ne vend ishte e rende dhe kishte premtuar qe do uleshin cmimet dhe qe nuk do kandidonte serish ne 2014.
> 
> E cuditshme...


ashtu eshte pasi kishte dite qe populli po kerkonte derheqjen e tij,
ai tha qe nuk do rikandidonte ne 2014, por protestuesve nuk i mjaftoi. kerkonin derheqjen menjehere.
tunizia ka pasur nje rritje relativisht te larte ekonomike. eshte vendi me ekonomine me kompetitive ne afrike.
edhe GDP per capita e ka me te larte se shqiperia.
gjeja me e cuditshme eshte se eshte vend arab, por edhe laik... jane arabe qe prodhojne vere, birre etj. lol

----------


## Brari

tunizianet lexojn shum gazetat franceze.
te kishin lexu pak forumin ton nuk kishin me e hanger ket ko.qe ullini..
se do kishin mesue cdo me than vlor 97-te.

tash e hangren..
kushedi sa vjet do ta vuajn kte aventure..

gjynah..

----------


## amra27

> po pse flet pa e njohur situaten? po flasim per tunizine.
> ne tunizi nuk mbijetojne nga nafta.
> atje eshte shume i rendesishem eksporti i ullinjve. tunizia eshte prodhuesi i katert ne bote dhe sipas eksperteve, pas disa vitesh do te jete i pari.
> gjithashtu edhe turizmi luan nje rol shume te rendesishem. me duket se prodhon 20% te te ardhurave.
> nuk vdes kush urie ne tunizi.


ti nuk e ke iden sesa e njoh une tunizine ,po nejse.atje ka shqiptare qe kane dyqane ,ka shqiptare qe punojne pune te ndryshme, si nga shqiperia ,nga maqedonia ,po ashtu edhe nga kosova,po iket andej nga hammameti i gjeni, edhe ne kryeqytet po ashtu, por nuk mbledhin ulinj heheheheh
puna e naftes ishte per arabet te tjere e jo per tunizjanet, e citova ate tjetrin me larte qe tha se po u ndal nafta do vdesin arabet , e po u ndal nafta do ngordhim ne te paret se sa arabet heheh.

----------


## the admiral

> ti nuk e ke iden sesa e njoh une tunizine ,po nejse.atje ka shqiptare qe kane dyqane ,ka shqiptare qe punojne pune te ndryshme, si nga shqiperia ,nga maqedonia ,po ashtu edhe nga kosova, po iket andej nga hammameti i gjeni, edhe ne kryeqytet po ashtu, por nuk mbledhin ulinj heheheheh
> puna e naftes ishte per arabet te tjere e jo per tunizjanet, e citova ate tjetrin me larte qe tha se po u ndal nafta do vdesin arabet , e po u ndal nafta do ngordhim ne te paret se sa arabet heheh.


aha! kujtova se e kishe fjalen per tunizine kur permende naften, pasi nuk citove askend.
sdq kam qene edhe ne hammamet edhe ne kryeqytet. gjithashtu patjeter ne kartagjene, ne sousse, el jem, kairouan, gafsa, tozeur, douz, matmata, sidi bou said etj...

----------


## amra27

citova niky nicin   ai me larte kishte sjelle nje artikull ne anglisht dhe ne fund e kishte thene kete

(Imagjinoe sikur nafta ku kishte mbaruar dje, keta do vdisnin edhe me shpejt sesa zoqt qe ran nga qielli).
__________________

po ti admiral  apo EMIRUL BAHR sic i thuan admiralit ne arabisht , ke qene andej apo akoma je atje  hehehe

e harove sidi bu zidin,binzerten ,kefin ,monastirin ,sfax,xherxhit, hammam soussen,menzil bourguiben,kram , kartagjenat me radhe qe nga salambo e deri ne sidhi dhrif lart , ehoooo ka shume per tu numeruar , eshte fantastik per te kaluar pushimet ,ja qe ky qelbaniku BEN ALIA  ua prishi rendin te gjithve :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> ti nuk e ke iden sesa e njoh une tunizine ,po nejse.atje ka shqiptare qe kane dyqane ,ka shqiptare qe punojne pune te ndryshme, si nga shqiperia ,nga maqedonia ,po ashtu edhe nga kosova,po iket andej nga hammameti i gjeni, edhe ne kryeqytet po ashtu, por nuk mbledhin ulinj heheheheh
> puna e naftes ishte per arabet te tjere e jo per tunizjanet, e citova ate tjetrin me larte qe tha se po u ndal nafta do vdesin arabet , e po u ndal nafta do ngordhim ne te paret se sa arabet heheh.


nuk ngorrdhim ne ,SE nuk e ngrejm by.then 5 here ne dite si arabt

----------


## Hyllien

Qenka një krizë mesdhetare kjo. Ngelën duke ik koka qeverie kudo.

----------


## Homer

> gjeja e cuditshme eshte se ai qendronte ne pushtet me vullnet te plote te popullit.
> ne zgjedhjet e vitit 2009 ai ka marre 90% te votave. imagjinoje.


Nje shok i imi (arab) e kishte njigju ne Tv tu fol kyt presidentin. Ishte habit se si mund te fliste i president aq keq me fjalor rruge jo si diplomat. 23 vite ne pushte, zgjedhjet e fundit i fito me 90% ... vje ere korruptimi, limit diktatur. Mir ja ban qe u revoltun, keshu duhet me u ba ktyne horave, pastaj kerkojn azil si qeni me bisht nen shale. Kyt duhet me ekstradu ne Tunizi, te dali e verteta dhe te marri denimin qe merito. 

U lumt arabeve, kur do bajn si kta ne?!

----------


## amra27

> nuk ngorrdhim ne ,SE nuk e ngrejm by.then 5 here ne dite si arabt


mire e ke ,me siguri by.thet tuaja prodhojne nafte, heheheh edhe ate gati te perpunuar super 98 ,super 95, sans plomb, eco diesel ,  
me siguri ne te ardhmen edhe ullinj ,banane ,portokalle, limona do prodhojne b.ythe tuaja   tybe tybe  cfar aritje teknologjike

----------


## amra27

> Nje shok i imi (arab) e kishte njigju ne Tv tu fol kyt presidentin. Ishte habit se si mund te fliste i president aq keq me fjalor rruge jo si diplomat. 23 vite ne pushte, zgjedhjet e fundit i fito me 90% ... vje ere korruptimi, limit diktatur. Mir ja ban qe u revoltun, keshu duhet me u ba ktyne horave, pastaj kerkojn azil si qeni me bisht nen shale. Kyt duhet me ektradu ne Tunizi, te dali e verteta dhe te marri denimin qe merito. 
> 
> U lumt arabeve, kur do bajn si kta ne?!


i bashkangjitem mendimit tuaj ,plotesisht i drejte

----------

